# كيف استطيع ان ارسم رسم بياني بمتغيرين لل y و متغير x



## مهندس متفائل (9 يونيو 2008)

مثلا تغير 
Reliability and total cost at different time


----------



## محمد فوزى (10 يونيو 2008)

اخى الكريم : الرسم البيانى هو اسلوب احصائى عليك الاجتهاد فى تحديد افضل صورة تريد اظهار البيانات التى قمت بجمعها باختيار احد الاساليب الاحصائية مثل line chart , bar chart, pie chart ....... ووضع جدول البيانات فى شيت اكسل وتحديدها واختيار chart wizardثم اختيار احد الاساليب الاحصائية واستكمال الرسم


----------



## فتوح (11 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كما ذكر المهندس محمد فوزي كذلك يمكنك الإستعانة بأحد البرامج الإحصائية مثل minitab أو spss

والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس متفائل (14 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر ... لكن كيف اعملها بمتغيرين للy حيث اني جربت ال اكسل و spss ولا اعرف كيف؟؟؟


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (19 يونيو 2008)

من خلال برنامج مايكرو سوفت اكسيل كما يلى :-
طبعا انت سوف تكتب بيانات Y1 و Y2 فى عمودين كالمعتاد ثم 
تقوم باختيار ايكونة الـ Chart wizard
ومنها تختار Custom Type
ثم تقوم باختيار نوع الـ Chart واسمه هو Lines on 2 axes
بعد ذلك اعمل next
ثم اختار Series واعمل ADD واختار عمود البيانات الاول
ومرة اخرى اختار Series واعمل ADD واختار عمود البيانات الثانى
وطبعا ستدخل بيانات المحور الافقى فى Category x Axis Labels
وبعدين اعمل next وكمان next واخيرا finish 
أرجو انى اكون عرفت اشرح لك الطريقة ارجوك تحاول ولو فى مشكلة قول ... بلغنا النتائج 
السلام عليكم


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## engdaim (25 يونيو 2008)

yes my friends minitab is very well program


----------



## مهندس متفائل (27 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه ياخ سامح


----------



## مهندس متفائل (27 يونيو 2008)

ممتاز جدا ... طيب هل مممكن عمل اكثر من 2 y ... ولو عن طريق برنامج المنيتاب ... وكيفيه عمله


----------



## الإعصار الأزرق (29 يونيو 2008)

اعتقد ان الإكسل لسهولته

و المينيتاب لأنه برنامج رائع و دقيق جداً


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (29 يونيو 2008)

صديقى المهندس المتفائل ، تحياتى
أخشى اننى لم أفهم تحديدا ماذا تقصد بطلبك رسم أكثر من Y2. !!
فعند رسم Y 2 يكون أحدهم على اليمين (صافى ساعات العمل فى الوردية مثلاً) ويكون الثانى على اليسار (كمية الانتاج فى الوردية ) وبالطبع يكون المحور الافقى هو ايام الاسبوع على سبيل المثال ،
ونحتاج لمثل هذا الـ Chart عندما يكون هناك اتجاه لدراسة متغيرين معا و وتوضيح علاقتهم ببعض .
لهذا فتكون وحدة المحور الراسى الخاص بـ Y1 مختلفة عن وحدة المحور الراسى الخاص بـ Y2 
وعموما ارجو منك ان تخبرنى مرة اخرى ماذا تري وما هى المشكلة تحديداً - وكذلك اصدار المينيتاب الذى تستخدمه وارجو من الله ان يوفقنى فى الاجابة عليك - فهناك طرق متعدده لاظهار البيانات 
فى انتظار ردك ..... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس متفائل (29 يونيو 2008)

اخ سامح ما ذكرت تم تطبيقه وشكرا جزيلا لك .... الميتاب 11.12 32 bit 

سؤالي هو مثلا لو كان عندي 10 عمل لكل واحد بيانات للانتاجيه في عده y و متغير اخر هو الانتاج ومتغير الزمن ب x كيف ارسهم سواء ب الاكسل او الميناتاب


----------

